# Headlamps that can keep 1000+ lumens for one hour or longer



## cpper (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi guys,
what headlamps do you know, that are able to maintain 1000+ lumens for one hour or longer ? Other than the Acebeam H30.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 4, 2020)

It takes a lot of mass to run at that level of output for that long without stepping down it may be none of the headlamps can truly do that much for an hour.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 4, 2020)

Lynx_Arc said:


> It takes a lot of mass to run at that level of output for that long without stepping down it may be none of the headlamps can truly do that much for an hour.



H30 can hold 1000lm ~2hours at 18650 and 2.4 at 21700 according to the BLF review I saw. I don’t know if any others at the moment that get close to that. Sorry. : (


----------



## xcandrew (Oct 5, 2020)

A lot of headlamps designed for night sports like orienteering (woods running), skiing, and mountain biking can do that, assuming you are moving, which you would be if you are doing those sports. Many of the larger ones could probably do that in still air. They are generally not talked about on CPF, which as a group, shows more interest in pocketable, one-piece headlamps for closer use.

A few of them include LedX Kaa 2000/Mamba 4000/Cobra 6500, Lumonite Leader/Navigator/Air, Lupine Betty/Wilma/Blika/Piko, Mila Vega/Orion, Lucifer X/L/M, various Silvas, various Gloworms, various Gemini Lights, various Magicshines (the ones with o-ring bar mount, put on a bar-imitation-style headstrap). Bike lights have been trending towards all-in-one battery combined with the light head in recent years, a type that can't really be strapped onto your head. But many of the remote battery style bike lights are light enough in the head unit (usually lighter than L-shape headlamps) to work well on head straps, even for running.

My cheap Yinding (copy of Gemini Duo, which was copy of the original Lupine Piko) can do 1000+ lumens for more than an hour when I'm running/skiing in the cold. It's the sole light that I currently use (everything else I have is out of date or broken). Not the best format for working under the car, but my use is probably 300:1 active outdoor:working under the car.

My headlamp progression, which has trended as finding bigger headlamps as more practical for my use:
mid-'90s Princeton Tec Solo - useless for running, weak output, poor beam, but what I used for backpacking at the time
early-'00s Princeton Tec Aurora - my first LED light, poor bluish output, but improvement, still useless for running
mid-'00s Princeton Tec Eos - beam too narrow stock, but modified with emitter and reflector (and remote battery pack), it was the first headlamp I could really run with. (Was aware of various incandescent Silvas, Milas, etc. on European market that were used in night orienteering at the time, but way out of my budget.)
late-'00s Magicshine MJ-808 - copy of Lupine Tesla, famous as the first affordable high power light among mountain bikers. I used mine for trail running, won a night orienteering event with it, and didn't want to go back to "normal" headlamps after this. Cable durability issues though. I should fix mine up with better cables and revisit.
early-'10s Gemini Xera - more light in a smaller package than the Magicshine. Beam pattern too narrow with stock optic, and didn't like the visible hotspot with optional reflector setup. Thinking back, the actual beam pattern might have been a downgrade from the Magicshine for running. Recently, I learned about dc-fix, and wanted to try that with the reflector setup. Last week, having not soldered in a long time, I probably killed the driver board trying to fix the power cable using the wrong solder and no flux. Oops. I had ordered a Samsung LH351D 4000K high CRI emitter on a copper board for it thinking of making it awesome, but that went straight from mail (unopened) to box of parts.
mid-'10s Gemini Duo - Dual emitter with more light, much broader spot than Xera. Just about perfect I thought at the time, though I should have swap in a wider optic for one of the narrow optics for better foreground spill. I'd still be using this, but the driver died after 3 years.
mid-'10s Yinding - exterior copy of the Duo, but only about $30 for light head only, better NW emitters, same beam, operation not as nice/not customizable, but can't complain for the price. Have run this for past 4 years. Just ordered various wide optics to combine with one of the narrow to optimize the beam some more.
mid-'10s Nitecore NU20 CRI - Enjoyed the high CRI and USB charging, but at a level high enough for running, it didn't last long enough. Used it as a backup or shorter dog walks. Killed it running through the wash.


----------



## cpper (Oct 5, 2020)

Xcandrew, thanks for the long reply and long list of options. I've looked at every model you mentioned, it looks like all of them are much more expensive than the Acebeam H30. I had no idea about any of these brands, I'm definitely going to bookmark these if I'll want to get something more powerful in the future. At the moment I'm considering my options for 1000+ lumen for 1+ hours lights, that are cheaper then ~130 EUR (Acebeam H30).


----------



## cpper (Oct 5, 2020)

I've thought about it a little more, and these are my requirements:



I’m gonna use the headlamp during bike rides(forest). That is 20-50 km/h at 0-20 °C. Not sure if this makes the lamp “cooled” or not.
It should have an integrated battery (or batteries)
Light temperature should be 4500 – 5000K
It should be able to provide ~1000 lumens or more, for ~60 minutes or more, while cycling
It should be cheaper than 130 Euros (Acebeam H30), and available in Europe
I’d stay away from cheap looking Chinese stuff, like the stuff you find on Aliexpress, rated thousands of lumens.
Currently I’m gonna google some reviews about the Nitecore HC35 and the Thrunite TH30. Considering how I’m gonna use the headlamp(biking), should these be able to sustain 1000+ lumens for 1 hour or more ?


----------



## AstroTurf (Oct 5, 2020)

Zebralight


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 5, 2020)

Nissan, toyota...


----------



## xcandrew (Oct 6, 2020)

cpper said:


> I've thought about it a little more, and these are my requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, bike use is cooled, especially at 0-20 C. Even running use is cooled.

Is it going on a helmet? Then about 900 lumens, but with the light distributed much better than any 1000+ lumen light so the light is more useful than much higher lumen lights: Outbound Lighting Hangover, designed and made in USA by an automotive headlight optics engineer. If you are looking to put it on a headstrap, the Hangover won't work, it's too front heavy. Lots of other choices for good, cheap helmet lights. Head over to https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 6, 2020)

Nitecore hc60 does okay. Not sure how long it runs on high continuously. Many lights at that level drop after as little as 30 seconds. It's hard for a light to get over 4-500 lumens continuously without strapping an aluminum brick heatsink to your head.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Oct 6, 2020)

You could check out these lights from Vinh and see what he thinks would be your best option. He's also usually able to modify these lights to suit your needs.
Here are some of the options he had on his site.
Olight Perunvn
https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/olight-perunvn-90-degree-headlamp-flashlight

Just need to make sure you get the headband for the Perun. https://www.olightstore.com/head-strap.html

Like others have mentioned the H30vn.
https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/acebeam-h30vn-brightest-headlight

I'm not sure if he can modify this one, but the Acebeam H15.
https://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/acebeam-h15-magnetic-ring-headlight

Here's a link to his sub-forum on here. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?140-Vinhnguyen54

I know some of these don't fit into your color temperature, but I'll add them anyways.
This one might be your best bet for Fenix if you can get it in Europe, 2 hour runtime and Neutral White light.
Fenix HM61R Amber. https://www.kronium.cz/nabijeci-celovka-fenix-hm61r-amber/prod_2217.html

Fenix HM65R Super Raptor. https://www.fenixvalaisimet.fi/Fenix_HM65R_SUPERRAPTOR_otsalamppu

Then you have the standard HM61R. https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-hm61r-rechargeable-headlamp/

They also offer the HM61R Black. https://scandinavianoutdoor.com/fenix/gear/lighting/head-lamps/hm61r-black/
or here. https://www.varusteleka.com/en/product/fenix-hm61r-black-edition-headlamp/63321

I'm not sure if it'll work for you, but Fenix makes a headlamp mount. https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-alg-03-headlamp-helmet-attachment/

Good luck!


----------



## aginthelaw (Oct 7, 2020)

if you're looking at a dedicated bike light, i've used the fenix bt-20, btr-20, bc30, bc30r, and they're awesome. the smaller ones come with mounts you can put on your helmet. my jetbeam br-10 is also worth looking at, and i've removed it from the mount and slipped it in my pocket as a regular flashlight. you can do the same with the dx30lc2-br and it's super slim when you want to switch from biking to hiking. there are also headstraps available you can put it in and it's very light and comfy to wear on your head. 

a great resource is parametrek.com


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 12, 2020)

I recommend Thrunite TH30.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Dec 30, 2020)

I used an Armytek Wizard for the longest time for a bike light on my commutes and it usually eeked out 1hr at max output. As long as I was moving, I never had any thermal regulation (ambient temp was probably ~30-65 F).

Unfortunately, even with thermal regulation, I always seemed to fry one of the components on the motherboard about every year. I think I am on my 6th warranty light...? Maybe the new version will be better? Ive said that every time though. I've spent less than $200 (inc. shipping back to China on warranties) for hundreds of hours of +1000 lm output that far outshone anything from Zebralight, so its not all bad.


----------



## AstroTurf (Dec 30, 2020)

you forgot the SC700d which can meet and beat 1000lm for an hour.



jonathanluu2 said:


> I've spent less than $200 (inc. shipping back to China on warranties) for hundreds of hours of +1000 lm output that far outshone anything from Zebralight, so its not all bad.


----------



## jonathanluu2 (Dec 30, 2020)

AstroTurf said:


> you forgot the SC700d which can meet and beat 1000lm for an hour.



Of course. I have one of those sitting right next to my keyboard and it is great. However, it is not a headlamp like the thread's originator was asking about. Supposing you did "make" it into a headlamp with an adapter of sorts, the larger reflector would make for a more focused beam than your traditional headlamp offerings.

I would Love for ZL to produce an H700d.


----------



## AstroTurf (Dec 30, 2020)

Agreed!!!



jonathanluu2 said:


> I would Love for ZL to produce an H700d.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Dec 30, 2020)

AstroTurf said:


> Agreed!!!



I'd love for Zebralight put out a 21700 headlamp as well! Some of us like extra bright headlamps that have a decent throw to them.


----------



## PeteL (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi, 
First post but long time reader 

I'm looking for something similar. Pitch black from the afternoon in Sweden during winter.
I need it for trail running/walking, usually do 10-15km/6-9.5miles, 2hrs+ @ 1000lumens or more would be perfect.
I've looked at the Acebeam H30 but from looking at the numbers (candela) it would be worse than my Nitecore HC33 @ 780lm/3400cd in high vs Acebeam H30 @ 1100lm/2000cd in high.
The Acebeam has longer running time but I can just about manage it with the Nitecore if I wait with the "High" mode until I hit the forest.
I love the HC33, just a tad more running time and maybe a litte more light.

Cheers


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Jan 15, 2021)

PeteL said:


> Hi,
> First post but long time reader
> 
> I'm looking for something similar. Pitch black from the afternoon in Sweden during winter.
> ...



Hello Patel and welcome! I'd recommend you start a new thread of your own, so all the replies can be directed at helping you with your request. Hopefully you will find the following helpful. I was a trail runner for a more than a decade before sun up. I LOVED it, but my body is now getting too old for it. I hung up my running shoes last year. I spent a crazy amount of money and time looking for the "BEST" headlight and flashlight combo. I solidly landed on Zebralght's offerings. Specifically the Zebralight H600w (runs on an 18650 for excellent runtimes, the headband is solid, I like that for a floodyish light it has decent amount of throw & plenty of flood to see all around, plus the UI is unmatched by any other light maker IMO.) I always liked having a throwy flashlight as well, so I could spot things at a distance. My favorite is the now discontinued Zebralight SC600w HI, but I often carried a larger Olight Javelot (single 18650 version with a penceil beam and 196k cd.) If I were trail running today, then I'd probably carry the smaller Lumintop GT Mini (135k cd) or a Noctigon KR1 (100k cd) - both run on a single 18650. I really didn't need the flashlight for my runs, but they sure increased the fun of it all.

Hope that helps!


----------



## orbital (Jan 15, 2021)

+

Few years ago I purchased a Nitecore HC33 using a XHP35 HD emitter,, just a fantastic headlamp.
Liked it so much got another as a backup, _on sale_

Output is very strong & really wouldn't want more output ( & I use my headlamps often)

Anyway:: it'll do *780 lumens for 90 minutes on an 18650*,=> plus it's not heavy on your forehead.


___________

I use Zebralight full headbands' on my HC33,, just like them better.


----------



## PeteL (Jan 15, 2021)

Thank you for your input :thumbsup::thumbsup:
I'll look into the headlamps you mentioned. 
When walking, I bring my Nitecore New P30 as well. 
I don't want to be stranded in the forest IF something would break. AND, it's quite amusing, I've lived my whole life in the countryside, I know there's a lot of animals, But at night, with a proper flashlight it was a new experience, with eyes lighting up everywhere.

I'll start my own thread. 

Thank you. 





Outdoorsman5 said:


> Hello Patel and welcome! I'd recommend you start a new thread of your own, so all the replies can be directed at helping you with your request. Hopefully you will find the following helpful. I was a trail runner for a more than a decade before sun up. I LOVED it, but my body is now getting too old for it. I hung up my running shoes last year. I spent a crazy amount of money and time looking for the "BEST" headlight and flashlight combo. I solidly landed on Zebralght's offerings. Specifically the Zebralight H600w (runs on an 18650 for excellent runtimes, the headband is solid, I like that for a floodyish light it has decent amount of throw & plenty of flood to see all around, plus the UI is unmatched by any other light maker IMO.) I always liked having a throwy flashlight as well, so I could spot things at a distance. My favorite is the now discontinued Zebralight SC600w HI, but I often carried a larger Olight Javelot (single 18650 version with a penceil beam and 196k cd.) If I were trail running today, then I'd probably carry the smaller Lumintop GT Mini (135k cd) or a Noctigon KR1 (100k cd) - both run on a single 18650. I really didn't need the flashlight for my runs, but they sure increased the fun of it all.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## XTAR Light (Jan 19, 2021)

This H3R headlight can suppot turbo 1000lm, runtime 2.5h; You can choose 6 lighting modes (Turbo/High/Mid/Low/Moonlight/SOS) for different needs.
https://www.xtar.cc/product/XTAR-MAGNEMITE-H3R-Headlamp-Flashlight-52.html


----------



## orbital (Jan 19, 2021)

XTAR Light said:


> This H3R headlight can suppot turbo 1000lm, runtime 2.5h; You can choose 6 lighting modes (Turbo/High/Mid/Low/Moonlight/SOS) for different needs.
> https://www.xtar.cc/product/XTAR-MAGNEMITE-H3R-Headlamp-Flashlight-52.html



+

edit:

from real world review of H3R== _'manage to get the Turbo mode to run for over 5 minutes before stepping down to ~80% of its initial brightness, and subsequently another drop to ~60% brightness at slightly over 10 minutes'

_*5 minutes dropping to 80% & just over 5 minutes later, to around 60%*


----------



## XTAR Light (Jan 19, 2021)

For the runtime testing, the batteries’ capacity, condition, external environment...many factors may affect it The real world reviewer also said “XTAR Magnemite H3R is a headlamp with so much potentials to be great...” Also more review here: [url]https://www.bmengineer.com/2020/07/xtar-magnemite-h3r-review.html[/URL]


----------



## PeteL (Jan 20, 2021)

The turbo mode, at least for me, is useless in anything other than flashlights. Constant 1000+ lumens (with no step down) was what the OP and I asked about.
The HC33 mentioned (which I use myself) is pretty good. Real life use will get you 85min in high (constant 780lm) with 15min in low (70lm) on a 100min walk in -2°C with a 3500mAh Nightcore battery.



XTAR Light said:


> For the runtime testing, the batteries’ capacity, condition, external environment...many factors may affect it The real world reviewer also said “XTAR Magnemite H3R is a headlamp with so much potentials to be great...” Also more review here: https://www.bmengineer.com/2020/07/xtar-magnemite-h3r-review.html


----------



## rodhotter (Jan 31, 2021)

lots of claims for sure but looking for real world results for wide beam-flood headlamps that can put out 100 lm for an our or better without stepdown or burning my head where its strapped on, thanks for any links to real world tests by pros NOT selling the tested item!!


----------



## sirpetr (Feb 2, 2021)

OP asked for bicycle light with 1000lm and without stepping down which is not big deal, there are more headlamps that can acomplish that. If you want to just walk with it, use it indoors or use it without any movement at all, l shaped headlamps probably wouldnt do that and must neccesarily overheat after some time. Thats my best guess. You would either need more emitters to have higher efficiency, lower heat produced or larger headlamp body so it would radiate heat better.


----------



## orbital (Feb 3, 2021)

+

The OP asked for Headlamps: HEADLAMPS or headlamps or even Headlamps.

in other words, *Headlamps.*


----------

